# Reserve/national vs Active



## heritagevirginia (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello

I just wanted to get your honest opinions. Want to does active military memebers think of reserve and national guard? My dad always told me there was a big pecking order but I didnt know how below they were.

Which guy earns more respect an infantry guy in the national guard or reserve vs active?

 Also is there a big difference in the way national guard or reserve carry them selves versus active?


----------



## heritagevirginia (Apr 20, 2014)

Edit: what does


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2014)

It has absolutely nothing to do with the branch or component of service, and everything to do with the individual service member. This is coming from a national guard infantry soldier who ran circles around most active duty soldiers I ended up working with.


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2014)

Moved to Military.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 20, 2014)

heritagevirginia said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to get your honest opinions. Want to does active military memebers think of reserve and national guard? My dad always told me there was a big pecking order but I didnt know how below they were.
> 
> ...



What is the intent behind your question?  Are you just curious or are you considering joining one or the other?  This would help us answer your question.  There are stereotypes and over generalizations for both organizations.  The National Guard, from my limited experience, varies greatly in quality and capability from unit to unit.  So does the Army for the matter.  Or the Marine Corps.  A lot of Army guys on Active Duty will tell you that the Guard sucks.  A lot of Marines will tell you that the Army sucks.  A lot of Navy guys will tell you that the Marine Corps sucks.  A lot of Air Force guys will tell you that the Navy sucks.  Everyone says that the Air Force has the best chow halls and MWR facilities.  My point is that my experience is based on the interaction that I've had with a few units under certain commanders.  Two years later those units could be totally different.  Except for the Air Force.  Their chow halls and MWR facilities will always be the best.  Asking an internet forum what people think of a certain unit or organization is a fruitless exercise that will spark rivalries and inevitably offend members.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 20, 2014)

JAB said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with the branch or component of service, and everything to do with the individual service member. This is coming from a national guard infantry soldier who ran circles around most active duty soldiers I ended up working with.



I mean take this forum and our National Guard members for example, on one hand we have @JAB and @surgicalcric  .... and on the other hand we have @pardus...  I'll let you all draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh damn, someones ganna get some hate...

I'll agree that generalization are rampant and are normally partially true and partially bullshit.

I would say the most consistent and respected unit in the Army (for me looking from the outside in) would be 75th Ranger Regiment. Not taking away from the many outstanding units in the Army, but as far as consistency and general professionalism, having my respect, it would be the Rangers. 

The old LRSU in the TX NG was shit hot once upon a time. Don't know where or what they are doing now. The SF companies in the TX NG have been getting nothing but good words spoken about them. But all that matters little, as I posted before, it all about you and how you decide to serve, you can be in a shit hot unit but if you suck, its inevitable that the unit will begin to suck...


----------



## heritagevirginia (Apr 20, 2014)

Teufel said:


> What is the intent behind your question?  Are you just curious or are you considering joining one or the other?  This would help us answer your question.  There are stereotypes and over generalizations for both organizations.  The National Guard, from my limited experience, varies greatly in quality and capability from unit to unit.  So does the Army for the matter.  Or the Marine Corps.  A lot of Army guys on Active Duty will tell you that the Guard sucks.  A lot of Marines will tell you that the Army sucks.  A lot of Navy guys will tell you that the Marine Corps sucks.  A lot of Air Force guys will tell you that the Navy sucks.  Everyone says that the Air Force has the best chow halls and MWR facilities.  My point is that my experience is based on the interaction that I've had with a few units under certain commanders.  Two years later those units could be totally different.  Except for the Air Force.  Their chow halls and MWR facilities will always be the best.  Asking an internet forum what people think of a certain unit or organization is a fruitless exercise that will spark rivalries and inevitably offend members.


 It doesn't matter the branch but I was most curious about Army. I ask this because all my friends are going national guard and I am going active. I wanted to see if there was a difference in opinions and how they carry themselves


----------



## heritagevirginia (Apr 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Moved to Military.



Thank you


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2014)

heritagevirginia said:


> It doesn't matter the branch but I was most curious about Army. I ask this because all my friends are going national guard and I am going active. I wanted to see if there was a difference in opinions and how they carry themselves



Most NG units are a bit out of shape and lacking in proper discipline in comparison to most AD units. But this is not always the case and each unit will be dependent upon the people in it and the quality of leadership.

My advice would be not to develop any preconceived notions or judgements on any branch or component, and give respect and credit where it is do.


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2014)

Generally speaking it all rises and falls on leadership. AD, NG, and the Reserves have all kinds. Find a job you want to do and then see who has it.

I will say that one overlooked aspect about the Guard is balancing the Guard vs. your employer/ college. It isn't the cakewalk recruiters would have you believe. One piece of advice, don't go NG thinking "I'll go Active if I like this." The NG frowns upon such behavior and force drawdowns will restrict your options.


----------



## heritagevirginia (Apr 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Generally speaking it all rises and falls on leadership. AD, NG, and the Reserves have all kinds. Find a job you want to do and then see who has it.
> 
> I will say that one overlooked aspect about the Guard is balancing the Guard vs. your employer/ college. It isn't the cakewalk recruiters would have you believe. One piece of advice, don't go NG thinking "I'll go Active if I like this." The NG frowns upon such behavior and force drawdowns will restrict your options.




I am not interested in joining a NG unit but I know it's a good route for  CWO who want to fly and also have a  family. I felt to be the best I can be is to give my full time focused on being a solider.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 20, 2014)

Just remember, everyone goes to the same BCT/AIT/OSUT.  It's what you do there and after that sets your self apart from your peers, leaders, and subordinates (both in active duty and reserve component).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 20, 2014)

All my buddies who are Chiefs have great family lives plus fly, and are active duty.  Yeah, they'd have more family time on the NG side.... but I want someone with a bunch of stick time driving me thank you very much...


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 20, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> All my buddies who are Chiefs have great family lives plus fly, and are active duty.  Yeah, they'd have more family time on the NG side.... but I want someone with a bunch of stick time driving me thank you very much...



The vast majority of NG rotary wing pilots fly in their civilian jobs as well.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 21, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> The vast majority of NG rotary wing pilots fly in their civilian jobs as well.


 
Many fixed wing do as well.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Smart move...don't go NG or Reserves!!!!


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 21, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Smart move...don't go NG or Reserves!!!!





I will take sitting in Ft Living Room over sitting around the company area any day.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 21, 2014)

And the trash talking has begun. To the OP, yes, reputation-wise, the active duty has a better precieved reputation then the Guard or Reserve. When I was active, I thought all Guard guys were fat wanna-be's. A lot of NG guys that joined after 2009 wish they had gone active first. Actual quality varies greatly from unit to unit, both Active and Guard. I have met guys in the NG that never served Active and were very squared away and quite happy with the deployment and training opportunities (they all joined pre 2009). I have met Active guys that have never deployed and were bitter about all the BS wasted time and cleaning details. 

That being said, right now if you want to be a warrior and not just get educational benefits, the Active duty is the place to be. There are some high speed training and still deploying units in the Guard and Reserve, but most of your Guard combat brigades and Reserve support brigades are back on pre-war training tempo and will not be deploying very soon if at all.
Reed


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 21, 2014)

No disrespect meant...just glad the originator of this thread is making an AD move to start with...


----------



## policemedic (Apr 21, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Smart move...don't go NG or Reserves!!!!



Have you ever served in either the Reserves or the National Guard?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nope....does that make me a piece of crap?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

One thing I always found funny with AD grunts is that none of them hardly read any of the damn FM/TM's but would get stuck on something because "that's how they did it in their unit". I'm not by any means saying that FM/TM's are the only way to go, but they are the baseline to start from. All that time playing X box and conducting "training" and it seems like very few actually took time to pick up the damn books and figure out what the Army had to say about what right is supposed to be.

@SpongeBob*24, I bet you are the dude who runs around telling Joe's to "half cock that 240B so they can put it on safe" and than couldn't figure out why all the units 240Bs turned into runaway guns on the range. 

Hate that guy


----------



## policemedic (Apr 22, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Nope....does that make me a piece of crap?



Of course not. I just wanted to qualify your level of expertise on the subject.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 22, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> No disrespect meant...just glad the originator of this thread is making an AD move to start with...


 
There are a lot of things that go into making the decision to going AD or RC. 

If you want to help with National Disasters, State Emergencies, or other local activities as well as maintain a civilian career and lifestyle, go NG or to some extent, the Reserves.  There are also full time slots available if you can find them.  There are different task forces you can look into where you are a full time Guardsman.

If you want to make the military a career then try Active Duty.

I've seen as many dirtbags in AD as I have in the NG.  Laziness is mainy a societal issue at this point.  It infects almost every unit.  Chosing between AD and the RC should be based on your goals, not perceptions of who is cooler than who.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 22, 2014)

Honestly, I think when you consider the drawdown and the stuff going on in the A.D., I think the best of both worlds is NG SF. You still get great training opportunities, and can likely still get combat deployments even after the drawdown in Afghanistan (They will still have advisors, aka SF, there), but you don't have to deal with as much of the day to day B.S. that comes in the A.D. 

I'm glad I went the route I did, when I did - but it is no longer 2004 and different circumstance need to be taken into consideration now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

One thing many don't know about outside the NG is the JCDTF through state and federal JTF North, and the many LEA support taskers. My first bit of TAD outside of OSUT, was working with LEO's on drug task force, and was by far one of the funner things I did in the NG.

To give an example of some jobs available: there are some states like Texas who run full time SR teams (plain clothes/sterile uniforms) who specifically support LEA's on the eyes & ears stuff. AGR positions that carry more schools, training and operational time than you would probably get anywhere else outside of JSOC.

The two biggest regrets I hold are 1) not enlisting 11x opt 40 and 2) not getting my TXARNG CDTF SOD AGR packet in on time (too focused on getting deployed I guess, would have been a different career had I done either or).

Anyway any vetted guard guys have any questions about what I'm talking about, PM me (just know the jobs I'm talking about are few and far between and have an intensive A&S and OTC).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Or the numerous state technician jobs that you have to be in the NG to be applicable for. That allow you to double dip on pay, and accumulate two retirements at the same time...

There is a ton of good shit in the guard outside of just being a weekend warrior and having a civi career...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Nope....does that make me a piece of crap?


Yes, but you were craptastic long ago


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2014)

JAB said:


> Or the numerous state technician jobs that you have to be in the NG to be applicable for.


 
If you're politically juiced.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If you're politically juiced.



True in many aspects, but most of the time its nothing more than meeting the right people and being a personable person. I've gotten a few soldiers tech jobs simply by introduction and recommendation.

Texas is probably a little different mainly b/c of the size and amount of positions...


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2014)

JAB said:


> True in many aspects, but most of the time its nothing more than meeting the right people and being a personable person. I've gotten a few soldiers tech jobs simply by introduction and recommendation.
> 
> Texas is probably a little different mainly b/c of the size and amount of positions...


 
In FL you'd better kiss the ring of the guy controlling that shop. If you somehow made it in without doing so, forget going anywhere until you learned. Nepotism and cronyism defined.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah thats not how it is in TX, at least my exposure.  That said, shop supervisor has to approve and its always good to be on his/her good side. I think that's pretty normal anywhere you go. I don't know much about the FLARNG.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2014)

I have served in all 3 components; Active, Reserve,Guard,Active (in that order).

Active Duty has (for the most part) a faster response and is expected to be at a higher readiness level.  AD also puts up with more Bullshit because you can't go anyway for 4-8 years.  In theory AD will offer more training opportunities, but that is depends on your unit of assignment.  Some units/leaders look for training opportunities, some units not so.  A lot of your opportunities are more being at the right place then anything else.

Reserves get used more because they AD Hq doesn't have to deal with State Politics.  The Army put most of it's support functions in the Reserves because that's where we thought our augmentation requirements (support forces) were coming from.  A Cold War (GWOT) style mobilization wasn't really considered as probable.  Putting the forces we thought we needed in the Reserves made sense, we are probably headed back into that drection.

Combat forces in the Guard was more Political then strategy based, we didn't forsee a large combat mob, and the States wanted shiny toys to play with.  The States do a good job with General Purpose forces, but have a hard time dealing with units that need more then the standard number of drill days. 

In the end leadership, management makes and breaks a unit.  Combat focused leaders can generate a meaningful training schedule with available dollars, while management focused units will complain that they are not getting enough training dollars.


----------



## heritagevirginia (Apr 22, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I have served in all 3 components; Active, Reserve,Guard,Active (in that order).
> 
> Active Duty has (for the most part) a faster response and is expected to be at a higher readiness level.  AD also puts up with more Bullshit because you can't go anyway for 4-8 years.  In theory AD will offer more training opportunities, but that is depends on your unit of assignment.  Some units/leaders look for training opportunities, some units not so.  A lot of your opportunities are more being at the right place then anything else.
> 
> ...



Quick question, do you see ranger units still deploying to Afghanistan in 2015?


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 22, 2014)

heritagevirginia said:


> Quick question, do you see Ranger units still deploying to Afghanistan in 2015?



Nomore than they deployed to Iraq after that operation came to a close.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 22, 2014)

SOWT said:


> ... The States do a good job with General Purpose forces, but have a hard time dealing with units that need more then the standard number of drill days...



I had this very discussion with the CoS and VCoS (both 20th SFGA guys) Army NG in Arlington a couple months ago.  You are not going to see combat arms going back to the reserves.  

And the SOF NG units are starting to gain momentum in changing the MUTA standards so there is more of them and a much longer AT.  Honestly it has never effected us (NGSF) that much post-9.11.  We expend our MUTAs then let USASOC/USASFC pay for whatever else we wanted to do or go.  The SOF branch at NGB turned in several million dollars last year because we couldn't spend it.  While the training/OPTEMPO for the rest of the NG and Reserves slows over the next few years NG SOF (SF particularly) will remain fairly constant with a plethora of JCETS and "other" opportunities in Africa, SA, and certain ME countries.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 23, 2014)

heritagevirginia said:


> Quick question, do you see Ranger units still deploying to Afghanistan in 2015?



Yes, assuming the administration stays with the "only advisors and counter terror" remaining in Afghanistan.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 23, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> I had this very discussion with the CoS and VCoS (both 20th SFGA guys) Army NG in Arlington a couple months ago.  You are not going to see combat arms going back to the reserves.
> 
> And the SOF NG units are starting to gain momentum in changing the MUTA standards so there is more of them and a much longer AT.  Honestly it has never effected us (NGSF) that much post-9.11.  We expend our MUTAs then let USASOC/USASFC pay for whatever else we wanted to do or go.  The SOF branch at NGB turned in several million dollars last year because we couldn't spend it.  While the training/OPTEMPO for the rest of the NG and Reserves slows over the next few years NG SOF (SF particularly) will remain fairly constant with a plethora of JCETS and "other" opportunities in Africa, SA, and certain ME countries.


That's changed a lot then.  FL use to routinely swipe 20th SFG funds to pay for who knows what.
UT wasn't much better (though MG Davis did cram the proverbial corn cob up their butts).


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> That's changed a lot then.  FL use to routinely swipe 20th SFG funds to pay for who knows what.


 
They damn sure did. I think, it has been well over a decade now, that they withheld state money, maybe Fed. but were smart enough to stay away from USASFC's bank roll.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> That's changed a lot then.  FL use to routinely swipe 20th SFG funds to pay for who knows what.
> UT wasn't much better (though MG Davis did cram the proverbial corn cob up their butts).


 
CA did the same, but I think it was so bad, SOCOM ended up giving funds directly to the unit, and did not go through the State.


----------



## Brill (Apr 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> In FL you'd better kiss the ring of the guy controlling that shop. If you somehow made it in without doing so, forget going anywhere until you learned. Nepotism and cronyism defined.



We're seeing this exact BS right now. A 25-series AGR just picked up E-7, then will soon be going to 35F cross training so he can occupy a 35X AGR spot.


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2014)

lindy said:


> We're seeing this exact BS right now. A 25-series AGR just picked up E-7, then will soon be going to 35F cross training so he can occupy a 35X AGR spot.


 
Not surprising. Makes one rage, but it isn't surprising. There were 2 or 3 AGR supply slots between HHD and BSC. The same 2-3 guys rotated through them for a decade. Riggers would rotate between rigging and Training NCO. We had a QM branch Captain do that between HHD and BSC.

Florida's -6 shop (DOIM) hired a Captain (you knew because they wore their uniforms to work...) who had recently left AD. He then staffed most of the DOIM with his boys as they ETS'ed from the 101st. At one time most of the Counterdrug slots went to ADA, minus the 18 series that they couldn't give away. I went to OCS with the CD XO...he was an E-5/ Candidate working for a Major (P). You'd have an OCS Candidate in uniform giving orders to 1LT's and Captains...

AGR and Technician jobs are a racket the mafia would envy.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 23, 2014)

Same with the Air Guard.
They need to make thos AD positions and PCS new blood in.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 24, 2014)

heritagevirginia said:


> Hello
> I just wanted to get your honest opinions. *What does active military members think of reserve and national guard?*





heritagevirginia said:


> I am not interested in joining a NG unit but I know it's a good route for  CWO who want to fly and also have a  family.* I felt to be the best I can be is to give my full time focused on being a solider.*





SpongeBob*24 said:


> Smart move...don't go NG or Reserves!!!!





SpongeBob*24 said:


> No disrespect meant...just glad the originator of this thread is making an AD move to start with...





policemedic said:


> Of course not. I just wanted to qualify your level of expertise on the subject.



I'm qualified!!!!


----------



## SeanKM (Apr 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Honestly, I think when you consider the drawdown and the stuff going on in the A.D., I think the best of both worlds is NG SF. You still get great training opportunities, and can likely still get combat deployments even after the drawdown in Afghanistan (They will still have advisors, aka SF, there), but you don't have to deal with as much of the day to day B.S. that comes in the A.D.
> 
> I'm glad I went the route I did, when I did - but it is no longer 2004 and different circumstance need to be taken into consideration now.





I've been in the NG for a little over a year now and am looking to go AD. I recently submitted DD 368 last week and my CoC is supportive of my decision. 

I originally planned to go AD as 35P (scored 3/3 for Korean on DLPT 5) but found out that 35P for Korean had been closed for a while now... However, I'm still going through the process hoping that by the time I get to MEPS, a slot MAY be available for me...

If I don't get a 35P slot, I was gonna try to get 18X contract as it is my only other option as far as going AD. Then I started reading about all the great things NG SF has to offer... 

I'm currently 26, going to school, unemployed but am married with a baby on the way and am looking to start a career in the military.

I'm sincerely looking to get some advice from the BTDTs...

What would you say is the wiser decision if I don't get 35P? Try to get 18X or try out for NG SF? Obviously you said in above post that you recommend NG SF but I would greatly appreciate if you could elaborate further... 


Thank you for your time!

-KM


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not trying to stick my dick in your mashed potatoes, but why is your only option 35P or 18X? Dude, you can always try out for SF, and really, you will get paid for language regardless… So why not join for whatever the hell is open, if you are truly looking for a military career, why not take whatever you can get?
One of the funniest soldiers I served with was a medical doctor in his civilian profession; he enlisted into the infantry because he wanted to be a trigger puller…


----------



## Brill (Apr 27, 2014)

SeanKM said:


> all



What about trying for another language? Clearly you have the ability to learn multiple languages.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2014)

SeanKM said:


> I've been in the NG for a little over a year now and am looking to go AD. I recently submitted DD 368 last week and my CoC is supportive of my decision.
> 
> I originally planned to go AD as 35P (scored 3/3 for Korean on DLPT 5) but found out that 35P for Korean had been closed for a while now... However, I'm still going through the process hoping that by the time I get to MEPS, a slot MAY be available for me...
> 
> ...



안녕

Congratulations on the 3/3 in Korean, that's a pretty big deal.   I only got through about half a semester of Korean in grad school before I had to switch to Spanish.  Are you a native speaker? 

On this site we generally don't use the term "BTDT," as it is annoyingly and unhelpfully non-descriptive.  Been where, exactly?  Done what, precisely?  Use specific language and that can help cue in people who might be able to help you.  Sometimes those people are not necessarily the ones you would expect.  "I'm sincerely looking to get some advice from people who are either 18-series or who are 35-series who worked in Group" or something like that.  Or, better yet, just say what you're trying to find out and don't restrict responses at all.

As far as what MOS you should choose, that's totally up to you.  Where does your heart lie?  If you want to do intel, then go all-in on that.  If you really want to do SF (and you think you have what it takes) then go all-in on that option.  Since SF seems to be a fall-back plan, I'm thinking that it's better to go the 35-series route.  My experience in supporting SF has been that it takes a kind of commitment that doesn't result from being anything other than someone's #1 choice.

As previously noted, with your mastery of both English and Korean, how about 35P in another language?  Mandarin is likely to be in high demand for a while, and you'd probably crush any of the Romance languages.


----------



## SeanKM (Apr 28, 2014)

네! 감사합니다.

Thank you everyone for your kind replies.. I really appreciate them all.



I'd be ecstatic if I was given a chance to pick up a third language!! However, I don't think that's possible from going NG to AD for 35P, as one must already be proficient in a language evidenced by DLPT. (No DLI...) 

And you're absolutely right about having SF as a back-up plan... it is a pretty dumb idea. 

What does my heart desire.... 
As naive and stupid as I may sound, I wanted to be SF because of its motto: De Oppresso Liber. I liked that they worked with other militaries, working by, with and through others. I just simply liked what they did and wanted to be a part of it. 

So at one point in my life, I was truly serious to give SF a shot and I did try to go 18X last year but it was unsuccessful due to my unit's unwillingness to release me at the time. 

I'm ashamed to say but I gotta admit that I was quick to lose my motivation after the drama and eventually stopped chasing after my goal and I ended up stopping all my workouts/training that was specific for selection. 

Then I found out about 35P, more specifically, about SOT-A... I was very attracted as I'm also interested in the field of signal intelligence and thought that maybe I could offer more as a 35P than as an 18 series (even if I made it through).

I guess I'm gonna go and seriously think about it all over again.

Thank you again and I apologize for another long post!

I'm done!


-KM


----------



## SeanKM (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes. I'm a native speaker


----------



## 18echo (Sep 20, 2014)

I apologize in advance, both for necro-bumping a five-month old thread, and for writing a manifesto.
I just hit the point in my career where I now have exactly 10.5 years active Army time and 10.5 years Guard time, and I like to believe I have a certain perspective regarding the differences.


heritagevirginia said:


> What to does active military memebers think of reserve and national guard?


I can tell you that from Group and BN Commanders all the way down to the 18X who just showed up on an ODA five minutes ago, they all believe that NGSF is less trained and experienced than their AC counterparts.
That is not to say less capable.
But take the story of two 18E's as an example:
They graduate SFQC on the same day in the summer of 1998 (pre-war). One is active duty, the other is NGSF. The AD 18E goes to Group and averages about 180 days a year away from home with team and company-level training with CONUS and OCONUS deployments, and schools. In between there are a few 3 or 4 day weekends and two weeks leave, and the rest of it provides plenty of opportunity for local training. But every year that 18E is working in his duty position roughly 240-270 duty days.
The 18E that went to NGSF will get somewhere between 40-90 duty days a year actually working in his duty position, depending on whether or not he got a school AND was on a JCET that year.
All things being equal, that active duty 18E had about 385% more opportunities to become proficient in his duty position than the Guard 18E that year. Of course it is also a function of individual's motivation and aptitude, and that of his senior and TM SGT. But by the time the war started, that active duty 18E got to work and train in his duty position for as much as 810 days, the NGSF 18E got 210 days at most.
Now, NGSF companies are not entirely comprised of Guard soldiers who go to the Q, they can range from about 1/3 to over 1/2 prior active duty SF experience.
But even with that institutional knowledge, an NGSF soldier gets to work in his MOS 40-70 days a year while holding down a real job and/or school, and the active duty soldier gets to work on his MOS job every day. And that just aggregates out to an active component SF Company on the whole being more proficient than an NGSF Company on the whole.
That's not bias, that's just math.



LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> CA did the same, but I think it was so bad, SOCOM ended up giving funds directly to the unit, and did not go through the State.


That's not really the case for several reasons. All the money that goes to Guard units is ostensibly under control of the USPFO and the G3 Budget section of each state. The unit can go so far as to have a program manager with approval level for their budget, but the TAG legally has the discretion to move budgets within his state as he sees fit. That said, CA has never had a problem with the state "stealing" money from SF, CA used to have a problem with how much money 19th would choose to disburse to 5th BN, and how much 5th BN would choose to disburse to the company in CA.



Freefalling said:


> AGR and Technician jobs are a racket the mafia would envy.


It is a mafia in every state. Especially how the AGR 42A's look out for each other in assignments and promotion opportunities, both in their MOS and MOS-immaterial jobs. And when you add the problem of AGR Branch placing friends in duty positions that they clearly cannot handle, and compound that with units hiring their own AGRs off the street not based on competence but who is unemployed at the time, you end up with a weak system from CO, BN, BDE all the way up to JFHQ.
The CA AGR system is still suffering the endemic problems from decades of just that kind of mismanagement. But at least the new TAG came in firing the worst of the worst at the top, and has been using the ASMB for its intended purpose, cutting the dead weight that homesteads in one job and/or avoids deployment. But there's still a long way to go.



reed11b said:


> That being said, right now if you want to be a warrior and not just get educational benefits, the Active duty is the place to be.


That is what I have told everyone who has asked me about going SF since I got to the Guard. If you want to be SF,  then you are going to get more out of it by doing it full time.
And if they truly want to be SF  AND be whatever it is they have as a civilian career, I still recommend active first.
Because SFQC doesn't teach you the "job"; it teaches you the skills you must have to learn your job on the team. (And that pretty much describes most schools, mil and civ).
Based on my own observations (and the opininions of my team mates on active duty) it takes about that whole first year for the average Q course grad (officer or enlisted) to fully learn his job on the team and become truly proficient.
By that same token, it takes a the average Q course grad about 2-3 years in NGSF to get to that same point.


----------

